# Pandora? ..



## potsy (5 Nov 2012)

New admin?


----------



## Shaun (5 Nov 2012)

Yes.


----------



## Shaun (5 Nov 2012)

Yes.


----------



## potsy (5 Nov 2012)

Scared now


----------



## srw (5 Nov 2012)

Pandora who let loose all evil on the world when she opened her box, or a different one?


----------



## I like Skol (5 Nov 2012)

srw said:


> Pandora who let loose all evil on the world when she opened her box, or a different one?


LOL! Fast road to a ban?


----------



## Shaun (5 Nov 2012)

srw said:


> Pandora who let loose all evil on the world when she opened her box, or a different one?


 
 ... no, this Pandora is more like a benevolent dictator ...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Nov 2012)

So, is Pandora completely new to CC or is it someone who's been on the site for a while and has been given a new identity for the admin? The latter seems more likely so I'm going to have to spend ages trying to guess who it might be.


----------



## Shaun (5 Nov 2012)

Since the very beginning.


----------



## potsy (5 Nov 2012)

Me thinks Shaun's having a breakdown


----------



## ianjmcd (6 Nov 2012)

will pandora ever open her box ?


----------



## mark st1 (6 Nov 2012)

Touch of the Andy Goram's going on here.


----------



## snorri (6 Nov 2012)

The Andy Goram's??? Hey This is a family website.


----------



## TheDoctor (7 Nov 2012)

I was expecting the one from Adrian Mole myself...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Nov 2012)

Pandora the Explorer?


----------



## Aperitif (8 Nov 2012)

None of the topics will get 'closure' now...


----------



## Speicher (8 Nov 2012)

Can we expect Pandamonium?


----------



## MrJamie (8 Nov 2012)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> So, is Pandora completely new to CC or is it someone who's been on the site for a while and has been given a new identity for the admin? The latter seems more likely so I'm going to have to spend ages trying to guess who it might be.


 I reckon Pandora is Potsy and this thread is purely here to convince us all otherwise


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Nov 2012)

MrJamie said:


> I reckon Pandora is Potsy and this thread is purely here to convince us all otherwise


I suspected a bit of transgender subterfuge.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Nov 2012)

It's good admin, bad admin isn't it?

We've had that bad tempered, stroppy, intolerant, domineering, dictatorial shaun admin for ages giving us a hard time and now they've brought in a kinder, gentler admin to nicely tell us to stop effing about.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (8 Nov 2012)

potsy said:


> Scared now


What have you been up to, then?


----------



## ianrauk (8 Nov 2012)

threebikesmcginty said:


> It's good admin, bad admin isn't it?
> 
> We've had that bad tempered, stroppy, intolerant, domineering, dictatorial shaun admin for ages giving us a hard time and now they've brought in a kinder, gentler admin to nicely tell us to stop effing about.


 

This Pandora is tough as old boots... She's told us mods that we have to shape up or ship out.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Nov 2012)

ianrauk said:


> This Pandora is tough as old boots... She's told us mods that we have to shape up or ship out.



That's you finished then!


----------



## ianrauk (8 Nov 2012)

threebikesmcginty said:


> That's you finished then!


 

Don't I know it...


----------



## jonny jeez (8 Nov 2012)

threebikesmcginty said:


> It's good admin, bad admin isn't it?
> 
> We've had that bad tempered, stroppy, intolerant, domineering, dictatorial shaun admin for ages giving us a hard time and now they've brought in a kinder, gentler admin to nicely tell us to stop effing about.


Shaun 2.1


----------



## TVC (8 Nov 2012)

Look, if Shaun wants to put on a dress and black wig whilst polishing the server that's entirely up to him, it's a free world (or this is his fiefdom, one or the other).


----------



## Shaun (8 Nov 2012)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Look, if Shaun wants to put on a dress and black wig whilst polishing the server that's entirely up to him, it's a free world (or this is his fiefdom, one or the other).


 


I cut down trees, I skip and jump
I like to press wildflowers
*I put on women's clothing*
*And hang around in bars*


----------



## ufkacbln (8 Nov 2012)

I think the only boxing is going to be some ears!


----------



## I like Skol (8 Nov 2012)

MrJamie said:


> I reckon Pandora is Potsy and this thread is purely here to convince us all otherwise





deptfordmarmoset said:


> I suspected a bit of transgender subterfuge.


 
I always wondered about Potsy! Now it all comes clear. He has no kids you know, but has mentioned a partner that no one has ever seen.

Maybe this alterego is simply pandora'ing to his weekend whims?


----------



## phil_hg_uk (8 Nov 2012)

I like Skol said:


> but has mentioned a partner that no one has ever seen.


 
Well not in the same room at the same time anyway


----------



## Archie_tect (12 Nov 2012)

Pandora said:


> Since the very beginning.


... and on the eighth day?


----------

